# Hello (maybe) again!



## violinguy (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello all.  I registered here a while back and honestly don't remember if I posted here or not.  

I'm a professional violinist living in Atlanta who enjoys writing.  I haven't been terribly active on these (or any) forums lately, but now I'm getting an ambitious writing project (first novel) started so I'm here to learn.  I've written a few dozen pieces of short fiction from full-length short stories to one-pagers over the years, but now I have a bigger story brewing that calls for a novel-sized treatment.

I've snowflaked it to the character-sketch phase and I'm torn as to whether to jump right in (I have the first few scenes already in my head) or stay snowflaking.  We'll see.

Thanks in advance for all of the guidance and information here!

Violinguy :frog:


----------



## Hairball (Dec 1, 2015)

violinguy said:


> Hello all.  I registered here a while back and honestly don't remember if I posted here or not.
> 
> I'm a professional violinist living in Atlanta who enjoys writing.  I haven't been terribly active on these (or any) forums lately, but now I'm getting an ambitious writing project (first novel) started so I'm here to learn.  I've written a few dozen pieces of short fiction from full-length short stories to one-pagers over the years, but now I have a bigger story brewing that calls for a novel-sized treatment.
> 
> ...



Welcome! 






I play guitar and piano, so I understand a musician.

Jump right in. We'll be happy to see your writing! Bring it on, honey, and don't be shy. Remember, we all start somewhere, and if you need help, PM me.

Welcome!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Dec 1, 2015)

Welcome. Great to have you here...again...maybe....ummmm.

Wait...what?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, Violinguy. Don't worry. I didn't post my first few days either, but I found out very quickly that this is a warm and friendly bunch. If you have writing questions you can go to the writing discussions where there are people who will more than happy to give advice. And once you have ten posts anywhere except the word games and procrastination central you will become a bonafide regular member which means you'll be able to post your own creative works for critiques as well as choose your own avatar and signature.


So hop right in. We'd be happy to get to know you


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi and welcome back. violinguy. :welcome: What type of stories do you write?


----------



## Hairball (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi again!

I've been so obnoxious and annoying I've been issued 23 warnings, 17 temp-bans, 137 thread-bans and 14 calls to my pastor.

A word of advice: No matter how nice they are, don't give them your pastor's phone number. It stinks being the subject of a sermon.

LOL!

Just share what you will with us. We don't bite, I promise.

I look forward to reading whatever you've got! Thank you for being here. I appreciate all of you who gasp and step in. You'll be fine.


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 3, 2015)

:hi:


----------



## violinguy (Dec 3, 2015)

jenthepen said:


> Hi and welcome back. violinguy. :welcome: What type of stories do you write?



The novel I'm outlining is a thriller/heist story (I am a heist film junkie), but I've written short fiction in a few genres.  Mostly humor and sci-fi.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 4, 2015)

Sounds good - I'm looking forward to seeing some of your work on the forums. You might enjoy the LM fiction  and the Colors of Fiction competitions, check them out. You might need a couple more posts first - you get full membership once you've made ten posts and then new forums will open up and you'll be able to submit your own work for critique.

I'll see you around the place. Don't disappear again. 

jen


----------



## violinguy (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks.  I'm looking forward to participating here.

My participation will be a little spotty this month as I am performing everywhere around town, and just about every day until Christmas, but I still plan to get some writing done in between shows....


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 4, 2015)

It must be a busy time for a musician so kudos for getting any writing done at all. I look forward to seeing you when you can pop in. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

View attachment 10782


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 4, 2015)

What a cool job! It's nice to meet you.

Be sure to check out the competitions we host here as well as the Mentor Directory. 

See you around the forums!


----------

